# Wir suchen noch aktive Members



## Pleul (29. Januar 2007)

Die Gilde Red Bullz sucht noch aktive Members!! Zur Zeit sind wir 11 Members, wären aber gerne mehr, wir haben einen eigenen Teamspeakserver der zur freien nutzung da ist.

Schaut doch mal im TS vorbei oder Wispert den Pleul oder den Xandrin an.

Gruß Andreas

Okay ich sehe ein, das war nicht Pefekt, aber wer ist schon perfekt??

Der Server ist Theratras und die IP des TS-Servers ist folgende: 88.80.195.138:8798

Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir mein Missgeschick.


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

> Schaut doch mal im TS vorbei



Wie denn ohne IP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> oder Wispert den Pleul oder den Xandrin an.



Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn?

Also ich denke ein paar mehr Infos über die Gilde würden schon nicht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (29. Januar 2007)

Das sind genau die beiden Sachen, die mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen sind. Wäre vielleicht auch noch einmal ein Tipp für die Admins hier. Grade im Gildenbereich sollte man Unterrubriken schaffen. Am Besten natürlich für jeden Server einen Bereich. Sollte das zuviel sein evt. Buchstabenbereiche, also Server A-H, I-P usw.


----------



## Melrakal (30. Januar 2007)

oder einfach feste Topics und ein "Musterformular" vorgeben... die bestimmte Mindestinformationen beinhalten müssen, ansonsten werden sie gelöscht


----------



## Blackdog2001 (14. Februar 2007)

aber ansonsten fand ich den Gesuch net schelcht. Villt klappt es ja das nächstemal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

